# Support



## cooltaurus (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi I have a question... Me and my wife r taking a divorce... she is the one asking for... Please don't ask why not try to solve and all that stuff as in my previous post I already mentioned we did everything possible you can think of to save the marriage nothing worked out.... so my question is after divorce do I have to pay for spousal support... she makes 43k per year and i make 60k per year... also regarding child support i have one step son who she take support from his father... do i have to pay the support as well if she already takes one child support....can she take two child support on same child?? i have another son who i know i will be paying for which is fine...in regards to assets including house everything should be equally distributed???
meaning their is around $150k equity in the house will i get equal share???? one last thing she has a credit card debit of $30k i was a supplement card holder.... am i equally responsible for it as well....


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

cooltaurus said:


> Hi I have a question... Me and my wife r taking a divorce... she is the one asking for... Please don't ask why not try to solve and all that stuff as in my previous post I already mentioned we did everything possible you can think of to save the marriage nothing worked out.... so my question is after divorce do I have to pay for spousal support... she makes 43k per year and i make 60k per year... also regarding child support i have one step son who she take support from his father... do i have to pay the support as well if she already takes one child support....can she take two child support on same child?? i have another son who i know i will be paying for which is fine...in regards to assets including house everything should be equally distributed???
> meaning their is around $150k equity in the house will i get equal share???? one last thing she has a credit card debit of $30k i was a supplement card holder.... am i equally responsible for it as well....


Doubtful you will need to pay spousal support / alimony.

I would not expect you would need to pay support for your step child - just your biological child.

Everything will be split 50/50 - including her credit card debt.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

cooltaurus said:


> Hi I have a question... Me and my wife r taking a divorce... she is the one asking for... Please don't ask why not try to solve and all that stuff as in my previous post I already mentioned we did everything possible you can think of to save the marriage nothing worked out.... so my question is after divorce do I have to pay for spousal support... she makes 43k per year and i make 60k per year... also regarding child support i have one step son who she take support from his father... do i have to pay the support as well if she already takes one child support....can she take two child support on same child?? i have another son who i know i will be paying for which is fine...in regards to assets including house everything should be equally distributed???
> meaning their is around $150k equity in the house will i get equal share???? one last thing she has a credit card debit of $30k i was a supplement card holder.... am i equally responsible for it as well....


The answers to your questions depend on where you live, which state etc. You will need to see a lawyer. If you want to indicate which US state you live in, someone in that state who underwent divorce might be able to give some help.

Did you legally adopt the stepson? I assume not, so you probably will not have to pay child support for him. Any spousal support will depend on the number of years you were married, and the state in which you live.

Normally debts incurred while married, regardless of name on the CC will be joint, unless fraud was involved. So you probably will be on the hook for half the CC. 

Did you own the house before getting married? That might affect the equity distribution.


----------



## cooltaurus (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi I live in Ontario Canada.... if someone has experience please let me know... For me logically and legally what i want is shared custody, child support for one child, no spousal support as she works full time and I work on 100% commission... she can take all the stuff in the house... from house equity after paying HER credit card... and also paying HER CAR loan (car is under her name but I co-signed the loan as her income wasn't enough).... we can divided the equity equally... if i get that i will think i have come out a winner.....currently she pays the mortgage but I pay everything else including her phone bills and her car Gas... Last thing i would love to happen is that we decide on the same neighborhood for kids...currently I am the one who drops them to school in the morning.... out 5 days two days kids go to baby sitter... two days my parents pick them up.... I am the one they go out with to do different activity...


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> The answers to your questions depend on where you live, which state etc. You will need to see a lawyer. If you want to indicate which US state you live in, someone in that state who underwent divorce might be able to give some help.
> 
> Did you legally adopt the stepson? I assume not, so you probably will not have to pay child support for him. Any spousal support will depend on the number of years you were married, and the state in which you live.
> 
> ...


This pretty well covers it. No matter where you live, the laws regarding support and asset distribution are fairly similar- although there are some exceptions, what the poster quoted above holds true for all practical purposes.

You'll split all the assets including equity in the home right down the middle, that includes retirement accounts, value of the vehicles, and any other items that are considered joint marital property. You might keep all the tools, she'll keep all her personal jewelry and that won't be factored into the equation but everything else will be.

Any marital debt incurred during the marriage will be subject to equitable distribution as well, from how you describe things you will be responsible for half of her debt right up to the time you legally separate or divorce.

You will in no way be responsible for supporting her child unless you legally adopted him, in which case it would be possible for her to collect child support from you- but if he's receiving child support from his biological dad than obviously you did not adopt him so this paragraph is superfluous. 

Spousal support is one item that can vary widely between jurisdictions, some places are very generous at spending the breadwinners money, others have very strict limitations, this is something you'll have to investigate further. Your incomes are not very far apart so if you do have to pay her some support, it would be calculated on the difference between your two incomes, which again, isn't all that much but it could be a few hundred bucks per month worst case scenario. 

What many people do is offset assets against each other, so for example you might agree that she gets the entire value of the house but she cant touch your retirement accounts, that sort of thing. This is just an example and that might not work for your situation.

Try to keep things civil, the more you can work out between the two of you the less you'll spend on legal fees, which can easily amount to far greater than the value of whatever it is you're fighting about. 

Of course you cannot place a value on the children, hopefully custody will not be an issue but if she doesn't agree on shared custody you'll have to consult with an attorney and you should also read case law in your area to see how the courts tend to rule. Usually the dad is at a significant disadvantage when it comes to custody.


----------



## cooltaurus (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks McLean... Really Appreciated.. Give me some hope that I will not be struggling financially..


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

cooltaurus said:


> Thanks McLean... Really Appreciated.. Give me some hope that I will not be struggling financially..


You're giving up roughly half your assets and a chunk of your take home pay in child support-it's easy enough to search and calculate the amount of your paycheck that will go towards child support and figure a few hundred bucks worst case scenario for spousal support for say, half the marriage duration. 

Odds are you won't be coasting, that's for sure. Divorce can be a huge financial burden, but you'll rebuild. My divorce cost me well over a million bucks, it put me very far back and as a result I'm going to have to work another 10 years, but you can rebuild. I'm with a woman now who has over a million in assets so one way to look at it is that it's a break even for me in the long run (if we stay together).

So you'll be making less, you'll have less, but you won't be supporting your wife and and you might meet someone else who has their own income and assets. 

Think positive. It's not all bad.


----------



## cooltaurus (Apr 13, 2016)

Do anyone know what it means bu Low Mid and High point in financial support and how does it calculate if someone is fall into which point.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

cooltaurus said:


> Do anyone know what it means bu Low Mid and High point in financial support and how does it calculate if someone is fall into which point.


You're asking the wrong questions and doing the wrong research.

You obviously want to know what your financial obligation is going to be and you can probably figure it out in less than an hour of reviewing case law and statutes in your area.

Child support formulas are specifically percentage based on your income and number of children.

Spousal support is also usually derived from a formula that takes both of your incomes into account but if not, you can review some case law and see how the courts decided.

Everything you own that is joint marital (meaning that you didn't own it before the marriage or inherited it during the marriage-that sort of thing) will get split down the middle.

Sure you never know what a specific judge might do, and you could do better or you would walk out of there thinking you got totally screwed but you can certainly get a good idea of what to expect which may give you a feeling of some control in an otherwise uncontrollable situation.

It's good to do the legwork for another reason- most divorce cases settle, it's not left up to the court which can give unpredictable results and also it will cost boatloads in attorneys fees to bring a divorce case to trial.

The only way to settle is to know what a court is likely to do, and then you negotiate from there, and/or you sit down with a mediator who has the experience and knows the case law and the courts and helps you reach a settlement based on those factors.

That much being said my exwife was completely unreasonable and unwilling to settle for anything close to fair, the case went to trial and cost over $200,000 to settle.

So it largely depends on your soon to be expouse and how willing she will be to settle this. It may partially depend on your approach, keep things civil and "business only" and try to make her aware of how much better it will be for everyone if you can wrap this up quickly and easily. Or, it won't make a damn bit of difference what you do, as in my case, and you're going to see all of your assets decimated in legal fees and you'll find yourself in front of a judge that doesn't like you and gives your exwife support awards that defy logic and common sense.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

This the way a lawyer once explaned it to me. The wife almost always gets more than 50%: Since she makes 43K and you make 60K the courts will give her 8K of your salary every year to even out your salary's. Also, because she has to bring up the child and you are leaving, she will more than likely get a larger percentage of the house, probably around 60 - 70%. You will also be responsible for half the credit card debt even though it's her's. You will also be responsible for medical insurance and have to share your pension with her if you get one. It's a bad deal for a guy but the only one there is. He told me not to file because I'd get screwed badly fnancially if I did.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

I will respond to the poster I quote below who I both agree and disagree with based on my own personal experience and having read hundreds if not thousands of case law decisions. Again, divorce is very "jurisdictional specific" and outcomes can vary widely depending on the court but there are certain consistencies that you can use as a rough guideline.



jb02157 said:


> The wife almost always gets more than 50%


False. The courts tend to divide equitably, any joint marital assets are split evenly. Assets proven to belong to one party based on a variety of factors do not get split between the divorcing spouses. Sure there are always exceptions. For example, if the man has a professional license that will potentially bring in future income, the wife "may" (depending on local law) have a right to the value of that license, so the poor guy might lose his half of the house in order to make up for the earning potential valuation of his license. So in that case he'd pay more than 50% but theoretically make it back over the years following the divorce because he has a marketable skill. 



jb02157 said:


> Since she makes 43K and you make 60K the courts will give her 8K of your salary every year to even out your salary's.


That's a reasonable guess. She could get more, she could get nothing, but if you want to pick a number that would be about right.



jb02157 said:


> Also, because she has to bring up the child and you are leaving, she will more than likely get a larger percentage of the house, probably around 60 - 70%.


I have seen courts award "temporary possession of the marital residence" to the wife raising young children, through the age of adulthood at which time the house is either to be sold and the proceeds split or the house reappraised and the wife pays the husband half of the equity based on up to 3 appraisals. It defies logical and common sense and any case law I ever read that the wife gets up to 2/3 of the value of the house simply because she is the custodial parent- that's what child support is for. 



jb02157 said:


> You will also be responsible for half the credit card debt even though it's her's.


Yes. Up to the point of legal separation. Unless you find a sympathetic judge and can prove those expenditures were on an affair or something but that's a long shot at best. 



jb02157 said:


> You will also be responsible for medical insurance


Divorced parties are rarely if ever responsible for their ex spouses medical insurance. 



jb02157 said:


> have to share your pension with her if you get one.


Any pension contributions made during the marriage are joint marital property and she is entitled to 50%. Any pension contributions made before the marriage or after the divorce filing belongs to the spouse making the contribution and is not subject to equitable distribution.



jb02157 said:


> It's a bad deal for a guy but the only one there is.


It's not a bad deal to divide marital property equally between the two spouses. In regards to pensions which you always hear the guy grumble about having to give half to his wife, what would you expect? The wife stays home raising the kid while the husband works and contributes to the retirement fund. They divorce and she gets no retirement? How is that even remotely fair?



jb02157 said:


> He told me not to file because I'd get screwed badly fnancially if I did.


You consulted with a divorce lawyer who told you not to file for divorce because you'd be financially screwed?

Get another consult.


----------



## cooltaurus (Apr 13, 2016)

currently she is the one who have health insurance I dont have any.. its through her work as my work doesnt have health insurance.... I am not the one leaving she is the one asking for divorce.... i dont have have any pension plans save either neither does she have any pension plans saved...... she have a salary income which increases every year... while I work on 100% commission.... so there r months i make good money but during winter times i hardly make anything.... I am the one who drops and pick up the child from school as she leaves work early in the morning and she comes home after me.... Hopefully she wouldn't be narcissist and do everything like a proper human being... if someone is ready to screw someone no one can stop....


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

cooltaurus said:


> currently she is the one who have health insurance I dont have any..


You will lose the health insurance you have through her company when you divorce, you'll need to find something to cover yourself even if it's a lower priced catastrophic coverage only policy.



cooltaurus said:


> I am not the one leaving she is the one asking for divorce


Irrelevant as far as the legal procedure, support, and distribution of assets goes.



cooltaurus said:


> .... i dont have have any pension plans save either neither does she have any pension plans saved...... she have a salary income which increases every year...


No pensions, that simplies things, the court will likely look at her last few years of salary and average it out or project it forward while computing your spousal support obligation if any.



cooltaurus said:


> while I work on 100% commission.... so there r months i make good money but during winter times i hardly make anything....


The court will look at your last few years and take an average or make a projection based on the overall numbers, they won't consider that some months are better than others.



cooltaurus said:


> I am the one who drops and pick up the child from school as she leaves work early in the morning and she comes home after me


This may give you a good case for claiming for sole custody and the child support that goes with it. 



cooltaurus said:


> Hopefully she wouldn't be narcissist and do everything like a proper human being


Don't sit around hoping she's going to be nice about the divorce. You're most likely going to see her at her worst, especially if you put up any resistance when talking settlement or custody.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mclane said:


> I will respond to the poster I quote below who I both agree and disagree with based on my own personal experience and having read hundreds if not thousands of case law decisions. Again, divorce is very "jurisdictional specific" and outcomes can vary widely depending on the court but there are certain consistencies that you can use as a rough guideline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess we can agree to disagree on some of these but one thing is almost always true is that the woman usually will get more than 50%. If there's a house involved, again, women usually will get more than half if they are raising children and men almost always have to pay for medical insurance. That's reality, what else can I say. I have seen it go this way time after time.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

jb02157 said:


> I have seen it go this way time after time.


 @jb02157

Where do you get your information from? I've read tons of case law decisions during my divorce and even after it was over and done I've sort of made a hobby out of it but anyway you've seen it time after time do you spend a lot of time in the courts or do you know a lot of people who have divorced or do you just read online, and if so do you have some sources that you can provide links to because I'd like to read a few cases, even one, where the wife gets more of half the assets because she's got custody.

I did a search on divorce laws in Ontario (where the Op lives) and immediately found this:
_
The Family Law Act (FLA) provides for the* equal division of the value of all assets acquired during the marriage *(referred to as “net family property”)._

_The law provides that the value of any kind of property that was acquired by a spouse during the marriage and still exists at separation must be *divided equally* between the spouses._ 

Here's 2 separate links to support my claim of equal property division in Ontario.

*http://www.familylawhelp.ca/division-property-assets-articles/

https://www.attorneygeneral.jus.gov.on.ca/english/family/divorce/division_of_property/*

Your turn


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mclane said:


> @jb02157
> 
> Where do you get your information from? I've read tons of case law decisions during my divorce and even after it was over and done I've sort of made a hobby out of it but anyway you've seen it time after time do you spend a lot of time in the courts or do you know a lot of people who have divorced or do you just read online, and if so do you have some sources that you can provide links to because I'd like to read a few cases, even one, where the wife gets more of half the assets because she's got custody.
> 
> ...


All I can say is that the information I provided is from watching the divorces of many of my friends and relatives and from the advice and counsel of many men's rights lawyers. One went so far as to advise me not to get divorced. His advice is largely why I haven't. I guess he's scared me into not divorcing no matter how bad my marriage gets and it's about as bad as it can get. In every example I've seen personally, if you add up what the court awarded the wife and added up what that left for the husband to live off of after the divorce, most of the estate goes to the wife. It's not 50:50. I have no fancy links to offer because I'm not about to disclose personal information from people I care about to prove a point. So I guess if you want proof from random links of random cases, you're right. But, I know what I seen. I was in the court rooms when these divorces were happening.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

jb02157 said:


> All I can say is that the information I provided is from watching the divorces of many of my friends and relatives and from the advice and counsel of many men's rights lawyers. One went so far as to advise me not to get divorced.
> 
> But, I know what I seen. I was in the court rooms when these divorces were happening.


You sat in the courtroom during the divorces of your friends and relatives? Wow you are either a really great supportive friend or relative or you've got a lot of free time on your hands to be able to spend it all in a court room. 

It's also rather amazing that all of your friends and relatives got divorced in a court room because it's an indisputable fact that well over 95% of divorces never even make it to trial, they settle between the parties and it's all sent over to a judge who rubber stamps the agreement and that's the end of it.

You must live in a very special place where all divorces take place in courtrooms and friends and relatives sit in those courtrooms the whole time and that it's so expensive to divorce that you have been told by a qualified attorney NOT to divorce. I wonder how this divorce attorney pays his rent if he tells his clients not to get divorced? I also wonder why your friends and relatives all decided to divorce then? I guess their attorneys told them something different from what your attorney told you, maybe you should talk to those attorneys who you should have known rather well after all that time you spend in a courtroom taking notes.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mclane said:


> You sat in the courtroom during the divorces of your friends and relatives? Wow you are either a really great supportive friend or relative or you've got a lot of free time on your hands to be able to spend it all in a court room.
> 
> It's also rather amazing that all of your friends and relatives got divorced in a court room because it's an indisputable fact that well over 95% of divorces never even make it to trial, they settle between the parties and it's all sent over to a judge who rubber stamps the agreement and that's the end of it.
> 
> You must live in a very special place where all divorces take place in courtrooms and friends and relatives sit in those courtrooms the whole time and that it's so expensive to divorce that you have been told by a qualified attorney NOT to divorce. I wonder how this divorce attorney pays his rent if he tells his clients not to get divorced? I also wonder why your friends and relatives all decided to divorce then? I guess their attorneys told them something different from what your attorney told you, maybe you should talk to those attorneys who you should have known rather well after all that time you spend in a courtroom taking notes.


I'm not replying to you anymore. If you think that all I'm saying is bull****, fine you're entitled to your opinion. There are flaws to all your arguments as well.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

jb02157 said:


> I'm not replying to you anymore. If you think that all I'm saying is bull****, fine you're entitled to your opinion. There are flaws to all your arguments as well.


You're painting a very negative potential outcome and stressing out the Op for no good reason. He's already going through a crisis and you're throwing out this unsubstantiated crap that if he took it seriously would push him even further towards the edge and it's completely unnecessary and makes me wonder what your motivations might be.

I agree we've got nothing more to say to each other, I have already spoken to the Op in private messaging and shared my thoughts about your questionable unsubstantiated posts.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

*Edited to correct

This is a link to Indiana divorce law not Ontario divorce law, my mistake sorry.*

jb here's a link to a site that is fact based on interviews with attorneys and litigants and uses actual case law and decisions to provide a vast amount of knowledge and even gives 3 scenarios, one of which is similar to yours, to give you an idea of what to expect with your divorce.

Real World Divorce: Indiana

Here's what it looks like when you obtain information from reliable source, these guys obviously did their homework:
_
To learn about family law in Indiana, we interviewed Bloomington-based Andy Mallor, who has been practicing for 40 years. He is a long-time "Super Lawyer" and member of the American Academy of Matrimonial Lawyers. See http://www.lawmg.net/ for a full biography._

Note that Indiana is a very "alimony limited" state meaning that if you are ordered to pay alimony based on the income differences, it won't be much and it won't be for very long.

Indiana also requires mediation in most counties, which is a good thing because that means a great chance of settling and less attorneys fees.

Indiana differs from most if not all other states in that if there is property owned by one party before the marriage, it may easily be considered joint marital property at divorce which is a big, unfair hit to the person who owned it prior, but it doesn't sound like that applies to you.

Also note that child support and custody is not automatically awarded to mom, in your state as opposed to many others, the courts have the authority to order joint custody even if one or both parents do not want it, and from what you wrote, you have a fair shot at custody because you bring your children to school.

After reading the link I think you'll feel quite a bit better.

A word of caution. As stated in the article, because Indiana tends to be a very fair state when it comes to splitting assets and awarding custody, a fair number of cases have allegations of domestic violence almost always directed at the husband from the wife, it's a common strategy to get exclusive use of the marital home and send the husband into a tailspin looking for a place to live and fighting to see his children, at a time when he's already overwhelmed and in crisis. So as much as you may think you know your wife, you may be dealing with an entirely different person once she meets with an attorney who starts putting ideas in her head. You may be thinking "my wife would NEVER do such a thing to me" but hit happens- all the time. You'd be amazed at what people can do when it comes to money, and this is what it's all about.


----------



## cooltaurus (Apr 13, 2016)

My Best bet is getting a 50-50 custody.... if I can get that everything will go proper.... I don't see why not unless until she comes up with something.... For that i have enough friends and family who knows both of us and they know what kind of dad I am.... main thing here is if I get 50-50 custody.... I can get a home big enough for kid separate rooms... My parents r all alone and they both work and they wouldn't mind moving in with me to help with kids...my ex has only her sister in Canada.... who is going through her second divorce right now.... So if I can get 50-50 custody then everything is equal.... we have enough equity in a house to pay her credit cards and her car loan... and the remaining to be divided between us to put as a down payment towards next home... Even if I have to pay a child support according to the calculation it will be around $400.... which is fine as currently I am paying around $1000 a month on her credit card, phone bill, Gas, and other minor expenses.... She pays for the mortgage and I pay for everything else including credit card bill, grocery, hydro, etc. and also all the entertainment expenses like going out for dinner or movies or vacation... I see myself even financially relaxed as i spend a lot on unnecessary stuff... her credit card bills are around $30000 right now...


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

deleted references divorce law from another geographic location not the Ops


----------



## cooltaurus (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Notmyrealname4 

Here's the thing... Even if I have to I dont mind... I am paying for everything right now anyways... nothing changes for me... the only thing is I dont want to pay for her things any more.... and honestly why should I she is the taking divorce from me..... then why if their is any spousal support I have to pay... Yes his Bio dad is paying full child support every month to her for last 10 years....


----------



## cooltaurus (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Mclane;

Actually as I mentioned before I am from Toronto Canada.... Sorry for any misunderstanding... but i hoping the laws over here r not to far away from Indiana...


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

cooltaurus said:


> Hi Mclane;
> 
> Actually as I mentioned before I am from Toronto Canada.... Sorry for any misunderstanding... but i hoping the laws over here r not to far away from Indiana...


Oops sorry please disregard the Indiana reference post, I confused your thread with another. 

My posts relevant to the Ontario laws still stand of course.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Ok here's divorce law relevant to Canada from the same site which as I said is based on substantiated facts from qualified respected attorneys.

Real World Divorce: Canada

Pertinent facts:

Canada is similar to the U.S. in that it has moved from a "mom always wins custody" system to an "officially we can't tell you who will win" system in which parents spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to litigate and, at the end of it all, mom usually wins.

A judge does have the power to order equal parenting time even against the parties' wishes- so what I wrote earlier about being able to get 50/50 custody of your 8 year old son, even if your wife contests is still possible. 

"There are spousal support guidelines but they're not used by every judge." Duhaime's article "Spousal Support Under Canada's Divorce Act" quotes a Canadian judge in 2010 referring to spousal support as "historically the roulette of family law (blindfolds, darts and Ouija boards being optional)." If there are no children, the guidelines call for alimony to be paid for between 0.5 and 1 year for every year of marriage, "becoming indefinite after 20 years."

A Canadian judge can order a defeated parent to pay for day care and other "extraordinary expenses" on top of the standard child support amount. "It could be horse-riding or hockey lessons," said Duhaime, "and orthodonture is classic. Look at the article on extraordinary expenses on duhaime.org." These are shared in proportion to income,

This next bit about Canadian divorce law is interesting, haven't seen this anywhere before:

What will the legal fees be? "Through trial the mother would spend at least $200,000," said Duhaime. Can the father get an American-style order from the judge via which the higher-earning mother will pay for his side of the fight? "No," responded Duhaime. Franks responded to the same question with "How long is a piece of string." In his experience there is almost no way to predict the length and cost of divorce litigation. Franks pointed out that Canada has a "loser pays" system for attorney fees. Does that mean the person who loses the house, the kids, and the cash also has to pay for both sides' fees? "No," said Franks. "Winner or losing is judged by pleadings and by any settlement offers. If you beat a settlement offer in court then you get a higher scale of costs from that date going forward." At the top of Franks's wishlist was that costs could be cut for divorce litigants and, indeed, current costs are so high that only about 1 percent of cases make it to trial.


----------

